# Here's my View on Justification:



## WrittenFromUtopia (Sep 27, 2005)

*I. Those whom God effectually calls, He also freely justifies;[1] not by infusing righteousness into them, but by pardoning their sins, and by accounting and accepting their persons as righteous; not for any thing wrought in them, or done by them, but for Christ's sake alone; nor by imputing faith itself, the act of believing, or any other evangelical obedience to them, as their righteousness; but by imputing the obedience and satisfaction of Christ unto them,[2] they receiving and resting on Him and His righteousness by faith; which faith they have not of themselves, it is the gift of God.[3]

II. Faith, thus receiving and resting on Christ and His righteousness, is the alone instrument of justification:[4] yet is it not alone in the person justified, but is ever accompanied with all other saving graces, and is no dead faith, but works by love.[5]

III. Christ, by His obedience and death, did fully discharge the debt of all those that are thus justified, and did make a proper, real and full satisfaction to His Father's justice in their behalf.[6] Yet, in as much as He was given by the Father for them;[7] and His obedience and satisfaction accepted in their stead;[8] and both, freely, not for any thing in them; their justification is only of free grace;[9] that both the exact justice, and rich grace of God might be glorified in the justification of sinners.[10]

IV. God did, from all eternity, decree to justify all the elect,[11] and Christ did, in the fullness of time, die for their sins, and rise again for their justification:[12] nevertheless, they are not justified, until the Holy Spirit does, in due time, actually apply Christ unto them.[13]

V. God does continue to forgive the sins of those that are justified;[14] and although they can never fall from the sate of justification,[15] yet they may, by their sins, fall under God's fatherly displeasure, and not have the light of His countenance restored unto them, until they humble themselves, confess their sins, beg pardon, and renew their faith and repentance.[16]

VI. The justification of believers under the Old Testament was, in all these respects, one and the same with the justification of believers under the New Testament.[17]*


Anybody have a problem with this?? I'll fight you.

That's my stance and I'm stickin' to it, no matter how many people I know don't.

God help me.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Sep 27, 2005)

Is there a point to this emotional public confession?


----------



## Me Died Blue (Sep 27, 2005)

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 27, 2005)

Lets expound upon imputation? I'm all ears... Enlighten me... What's the Reformed view?


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> Is there a point to this emotional public confession?



Is there an unwritten rule on this board to have no sense of humor or charity towards me?

Yes, there is a point. Everyone I know, practically, is becoming either FV or NPP or both. It is very rough on me.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 27, 2005)

I like that Gabriel brings up justification... Shame on you Patrick and Chris... Calvinists should be renowned for their dwelling on justification as much as predestination.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> ...



Everyone take it easy.

Gabriel,
The post was sort of odd. I appreciate your enthusiasm and zeal for orthodoxy. Just preface your posts like this with a simple explanation.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> ...



I give up.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> ...



Buddy,
Don't give up; You know my heart towards you. Just be more clear. It's all good B! :bigsmile:


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> ...



Gabriel you are being far to sensitive. I simply wished to know the reason for the post. Nothing more.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Sep 27, 2005)

Well now you know, and we can all


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> I LOVE YOU , MAN! (And I don't want your bud light, b/c you're a beer snob, or something)



Well, if I had a bud light, you could have it. But, that is purely hypothetical, as I would never have a bud light. *sticks nose in air*


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Sep 27, 2005)

If it isn't Scottish ... it's [the c-word for poop, which is censored]!

[Edited on 9-28-2005 by WrittenFromUtopia]


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey, you moderators need to take it easy, or I'll... I'lll... _well never mind_


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> Hey, you moderators need to take it easy, or I'll... I'lll... _well never mind_



Your avatar scares me. I cry at night.

[Edited on 9-28-2005 by WrittenFromUtopia]


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 27, 2005)

And the avatars come in three sizes... I like mine Supersized!
[align=center]

















[/align]


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> Your avatar scares me. I cry at night.



**Puritanhead thumbs his nose at Gabriel and goes to sulk in the corner**


----------



## Me Died Blue (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> ...





> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> ...



 Sorry about the misunderstanding, Gabriel. As Scott said, it just seemed sort of "odd." At first I was wondering if it perhaps was an explanatory result of the "Jesus is Lord" discussion on the Gospel in the Wright thread. But as you said...


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 27, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwww.... they're kissin and makin up...


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Sep 27, 2005)

No, we're not kissin'. This isn't United Church of Christ board.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_


----------



## Poimen (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_



That 'smilie' is really freakin' me out man! 

I think I like this one better.





Gabe though I am a 3FU man, I will not deny the beauty of the WCF on this doctrine. Thank you for your firm stand for the gospel!


----------



## AdamM (Sep 27, 2005)

Great post Gabe.

Hang in their Brother.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> 
> Anybody have a problem with this?? *I'll fight you*.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scott (Sep 29, 2005)

Gabe: You are EP, right? I must warn you that acceptance of Wright entails singing of Brittish praise choruses in public worship. Just something to consider.


----------

